
ADHD meds may be a prescription for bullying - noego
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/11/151120092135.htm
======
gaogao
(2015)

Wish it had numbers for those with ADHD not taking medicine. Feels like you
can't make strong conclusions without that.

